# bulk storing locust



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Hey, I know there is a sticky on breeding locust, but I cant seem to find the info I need on it. But I heard about using tights to cover it. Would tights reliable

I'm looking into buying locust in bulk (200s) and I'm currently thinking about how to keep them. I have a 30 x 30 ex fish tank, but feel that may be to small. I also have a 45 litre rub. What's thebest way of covering the rub to prevent escapes, tallow easy access. If I use the lid it would mean removing the whole lid to get a few locust.
Have heard about using tights but feared they could pop off.

anyideas welcome


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

i use a 30x30 exo terra for a bag of 200 a week, bear in mind their are 4 beardies eating these so in a week they're pretty much gone unless they're being picky and will only eat adults, therefore I have to wait for them to change. 

Anyway...I have a heat bulb on the top mesh for around 8 hours to get the heat upto 85. And cover the front mesh on the roof with foam to keep as much heat in as possible. I throw a load of cut up egg cartons in and branches from the old ladies garden over the road. The more surface area you give them the better.

I put bran on the floor as it helps to soak up the soggy excrement, also remove the dead beasties pretty sharpish as they begin to stink, not as bad as cricket pheromone.

Get your veg from a local farm shop if you can it will save you a fortune.

Going back to your original question, hoppers/locusts will give it a go at eating anything and tights are pretty thin ( I only use them to cover the wax moths).

I would like to make a 24" x 24" viv with a full mesh front with a birdcage style opening, fit a bulb onto the back wall for heat etc with a cage around it, and have some form of mcdonalds tray on the base for pulling the crap and dead insects out easily.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Hey Faceplant, 

Thanks for getting back to me. I hadn't even considered them chewing through. Think I will either go with an exo terra like yourself, or get a proper mesh lid for whatever size tank I can get 

Thanks for all the other info too, I will keep it for when I start setting up.

Tarron


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

i buy mine as small hoppers in a batch of 300 off ebay. Keep them in a 16" x 10" x 8" rub with a hinged hole in the lid. Egg crate plus a couple of branches to climb over. Throw in a load of spring greens every couple of days. They live and grow well... until my leos munch on them.

Any that turn into adults I put into my custom built locust breeding box (pics below, have changed it a bit since tho, added branches etc.). Floor is a mesh panel that the frass drops through. Hoover it up when i do the 2 day feed and it doesnt stink at all.


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

exo-terra do mesh lids for most tank sizes i.e. convert fish tank to terranium. check their website.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for that Faceplant, looks like I should be able to get anything I need, cheers


----------

